# Fisher Pierce Polyphase Circuit Analyzer



## jmkapust (Dec 16, 2013)

...........


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

I misread the thread name for a second. I was envisioning this haha


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

jmkapust said:


> ...........


I misread the title too. I printed up a bunch of Fisher Price labels and stuck them on all of my apprentice's crappy tools one day while he was at lunch.


----------

